
Ask HN: Standalone Helpdesk Software? - h99
Helpdesk software seems to be bundled as one of the  features of another SaSS. For example - Intercom, Crisp, etc provide helpdesk as part of their offering. Is there any service that offers helpdesk only?
======
jamesponddotco
Self-hosting is what I always recommend, especially when it involves customer
data. Personally, I use, and recommend Full Help[1].

The developer is super responsive, takes to criticism very well, and engage in
meaningful conversations when you have a feature request. Took him less than a
month to have PGP encryption support added, from conversation to production.

That being said, Full Help is relatively new, so if you want something more
mature, that has more features already built-in, and also offers a SaaS
version, Cerb[2] is a great option.

I used it when working at a big hosting company, and loved it, but the
interface is kinda ugly.

Honestly, Cerb beat Full Help with both hands tied behind their back, but
their licensing model was a bit too expensive for my budget, hence Full Help.

[1] [https://www.fullhelp.com/](https://www.fullhelp.com/)

[2] [https://cerb.ai/](https://cerb.ai/)

------
nilsandrey
Check out [https://www.zendesk.com/](https://www.zendesk.com/)

You can see some alternatives (Paid, free, on-premises, on-line, ...):

[https://alternativeto.net/software/zendesk/](https://alternativeto.net/software/zendesk/)

